# Water Heater by pass valve 2005 Pioneer asv 26



## Hazer (Jul 27, 2014)

I  just purchased a 2005 Pioneer asv 26 and I am not getting hot water at the faucet. The water heater will light and there is hot water in the water heater. but not at faucet.
So where do they hide the bypass valves?


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2014)

The bypass valve should be at the water heater where the water inlet pipe enters. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## LEN (Aug 1, 2014)

And there could be from one to three valves to do the bypass depending on how they did the plumbing.

LEN


----------



## LEN (Aug 10, 2014)

Also a check valve on the output side that can stick and cause low to no flow. Sometimes a LIGHT strike with a hammer can free it.

LEN


----------

